# Good LORD!!! I've been gone a while...



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

:roll: Did I miss anything? How is everyone and everything? Well I finally went and did it? I got a job as Chef de Cuisine. Damnit. I still didn't get the sous chef job I was after all this time..

:bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Who are you  :roll: Just kidding! Nice to hear from you. Hey look at the bright side at least you're working! Besides it's just another temporary bump in the road until you move up.
As far as missing anything........nahhh......just the usual trouble from Kuan :look: other than that.......


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I hope you realize your Mother is going to be very upset with you for not checking in.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Uh oh.. She's a gonna be P'd at me. I'm thinking I'll be grounded for a year!! 

How long should I stay here is the question. I got a sweet offer for the same job title at a rival hotel for an extra $22k per year. But I feel I should be a little loyal to the Exec Chef that hired me. I know him outside of work (not that we golf on the weekends or anything) and he knows all of my instructors from school. 

Dilemmas....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Unless I misread what you posted if you are telling me that for example you are making $20,000 a year now and you've been offered $42,000 a year now then there is no dilemma, and no one in their right mind would stand in your way or feel slighted by you. 22k is a lot of money!!! Now if you meant $2,200 a year more, that's a different kettle o' fish. However that's just under $200 a month more, and that's nothing to sneeze at either. Loyalty is nice but it won't pay the bills. However if staying where you are can give you something that the money can't buy ie: connections, future advancement (big) etc. then consider staying. So take that into consideration as well.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Nope. Its $22,000. From a paltry $33k to $55k ($33999.94 to $54336.00 to be exact). We'll see...

I really like this whole full-time chef thing. My free time is going to expand with the completion of school. In a year, however, I am taking on graduate school for my MS in hospitality. Those classes are 6pm-10pm once per week anyways. I am so doggone excited about everything again!!

Even though I don't check in and chat as much as I should (sorry mom) I have to say thank you all for the support and belief in me. To know that there are others that knew I could do this powered me through many a tough day. You all are wonderful!!!

again...

THANK YOU


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wow, you missed a lot!! I don't know if you'll EVER be able to catch up!!

Welcome back, and keep us posted on your job!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well, hey, I've been away a long time too. Guess I've got a lot of catching up to do as well. But enough of that, welcome back !!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey 247,
You can be passionate about any type of work. The fact is we work so we can live. I you can't make that decision then walk it right in to your chef/friend and ask him what he thinks. Not for leverage, but for advice. He might also know of hidden cons, it has probably happened to him before.
PS If you and coolj are going to act CORP. You know, like when the execs drop by, I call it pigeoning, they fly in, poop all over everything, then fly out, then don't expect such warm welcomes! :bounce: 
pan.. remember me??


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nice to see you again too, CoolJ!


----------

